# Nexus 7 having issued tethering to Galaxy Nexus's Hotspot



## hunterjackson92 (Jan 17, 2012)

So I have a rooted Galaxy Nexus (toro) and a rooted Nexus 7 and the Nexus 7 connects to the Galaxy Nexus's hotspot intermittently. It will stay connected for hours then all of a sudden drop and not connect. Sometimes it won't even be able to see the WiFi signal sometimes it sees it and when I hit connect it just doesn't do anything sometimes I click connect and it acts like it connecting then it just doesn't. I'm thinking this is a problem with the nexus 7 and not the Galaxy because I have connected other things to the Galaxy and never had a problem, plus i do have some connectivity issues on occasion with other WiFi sources on my N7,but I'm not a 100% positive.

Both devices are running liquids alpha 6 build but I have tried this on multiple ROMs on both devices.

My iPad and computer tether fine on my GNexus that's why I suspect its the N7

Also if I connect them through Bluetooth I don't have a problem and this would normally solve the problem but some apps require a network connection and only look at WiFi or data which is annoying to say the least.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have wifi set to always stay on during sleep?


----------



## hunterjackson92 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

i have this exact same issue.. cannot find a fix for it


----------



## sluflyer06 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been tethered to my GN (maguro) for about 5 hours so far and haven't noticed any issues FWIW. (both rooted, both running AOKP JB r1.)


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

I had the same issue wiped my phone reflashed and everything worked.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

johnboy7501 said:


> I had the same issue wiped my phone reflashed and everything worked.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I had this issue on every rom with every base and with ICS and JB. It may be a Toro issue. I dont know if Maguro has the issue or not. But it really sucks. Its not just a Nexus to Nexus issue. My iPad had issues with it as well.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I had this issue on every rom with every base and with ICS and JB. It may be a Toro issue. I dont know if Maguro has the issue or not. But it really sucks. Its not just a Nexus to Nexus issue. My iPad had issues with it as well.


Mine only had it on Jelly Bean (one of the first Jellybro nightlies) seems as if every phone has different issues. It's only happened to me once other than that I've tethered my laptop, N7, and played Ghost Recon Future Soldier online with my PS3 without issue on my Toro Nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a Toro Nexus and Nexus 7. Both rooted and running BAMF 2.2. I actively tether 2-3 hours a day while on the road and have 0 issues ever. I don't recall ever having any issues with connection.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Try BT tethering instead of wifi? Only one device at a time instead, but it should be more power efficient and perhaps more stable.


----------

